# Fotopapier für S/W Bilder



## Marcus Blumenthal (28. Juni 2003)

Aloha.. vollkommen fremde Welt hier  ..naja also der liebe Krashi braucht Fotopapier für S/W bilder.. ein tipp war Tip ilford Fotopapier der Stärke 3 .. kann mir irgendwer was dazu sagen.

Ich brauchs nicht selber sondern jemand braucht das für ein Sommer-Foto-Dingsi-Camp in Dresden.

44,95 Euro Ilford MG IV 1M 100Bl. 20x25 glänzend so das is es nun.. was is 1M ? und was MG IV ? 

Ich wäre euch sehr dankbar für schnelle Hilfe  


*entschwindet schnell wieder in die heile welt der 3d objekte*


----------



## Martin Schaefer (28. Juni 2003)

Hi Krashok,

Ilford MG IV ist ein Multigrade-Papier, das es in diversen Tönungen
und natürlich glänzend oder perlmatt gibt.
Die Bezeichnung "1M" sagt folgendes:
1 ist glänzend, 25 ist Satin und 44 ist seidenmatt
M ist mittelstarkes Papier und K ist kartonstarkes Papier

Zu der "Multigrade"-Technik nur kurz Folgendes:

Früher gab es nur verschiedene Papiere mit verschiedener Gradation (Kontrast). Man musste sich also für unterschiedliche Bildcharaktere immer eine ganze Europalette von verschiedenen Papieren hinlegen.

Heute gibt es nun sogenannte Multigrade-Papiere, die das Spektrum der Gradationen in einer Papiersorte vereinigt. Das unterschiedliche Kontrastverhalten erreicht man bei Multigradepapier mit einem Satz verschiedener Farbfilter für die Papierbelichtung. So braucht man also weitestgehend nur noch eine Papiersorte, mit der man dann von sehr weich bis extrem hart alle Charaktere ausarbeiten kann. Lediglich für unterschiedliche Grundtönungen des Fotopapiers und die
Oberflächeneigenschaften gibt es noch verschiedene Multigrade-Varianten.
Die Barytpapiere (Brom) für richtige Profiabzüge lass ich mal außen vor.

Gruß
Martin


----------

